

Lifecycle emails with KissMetrics - jdangu
http://www.j-ro.me/kissmetrics-for-lifecycle-emails.html

======
towhans
I cannot believe there is not a complete solution for this. I mean user
tracking AND lifecycle emails in one single easy to use package.

~~~
gsiener
Mixpanel actually offers this service now:
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/22/mixpanel-engage/>

I've used similar, standalone services and also built my own, but I'm excited
to try Mixpanels' offering because it's already integrated into the tracking.

~~~
jdangu
My solution is probably 3-5 times cheaper though. It's actually free for me
(KM via appsumo and Mandrill free tier)

~~~
lingben
mixpanel is free with a small badge link back

------
loceng
Lifecycle emails are a great way to look, capture and trigger events for your
attention and at the most appropriate time.

------
agotterer
Site seems to be over the traffic quota. Mirror?

~~~
jdangu
And we're back. Sorry for the issue, got caught by site44's late warning.

------
garagemc2
Or you could just use customer.io or klaviyo

